# Allen Reef(Liberty Ship)



## willjal (Jul 6, 2011)

Is this reef deep enough to hold amberjack and grouper. Anybody ever caught any off of it. I have caught snapper off of it before but since snapper season seems to be over until next year Im trying to see if I can catch a fish that I can keep other than kings. Have a smaller boat and am at the limits of my comfort zone this far out. What about the other public reefs around the trolling corridor? Starving to death.


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

It gets fish to death, but sometime I have found undersize Jacks around it .


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

*Fish east out of Pensacola Pass*

You can hit a multitude of close in, high-relief structures with 15 miles.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

amarcafina said:


> It gets fish to death, but sometime I have found undersize Jacks around it .


Man that stinks, I was thinking about diving it. :-(


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I dove the Allen just last week. There were quite a few legal amberjack on her last Saturday. Vis was horrible about 4 feet with a light.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I've caught good sized jacks on it during the cooler months when nobody really fishes it. Theres also some decent grouper in the winter. Its a good, close spot in the off season and since snapper is closed, most quit fishing for whatever dumb reason they feel makes it not worth the run out.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

sealark said:


> Vis was horrible about 4 feet with a light.


Yuck, I hope thats not normal.
If it holds some leagal AJ's, I guess I need to check it out anyways......


----------



## Mattatoar (Apr 30, 2008)

that place usually has some sharks on it and they don't care to share that wreck with a speargunner... I'd find someplace else to sling steel


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Somewhere else noted, got any suggestions, I want a legal AJ, but don't want to endanger the life of my bride.


----------

